# Soapstone0Yellow Pine C.G.



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just talked to the Kamas Ranger District. I am going camping this weekend. Yellow Pine C.G is open. 14 dollars per night. First come first served. Soapstone will be open by next weekend and the same with LedgeFork and Smith and Morehouse. Lets go camping!!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

any info on the evanston side? I just need to get a little past the utah border!


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't heard anything yet on the Evanston side, but I imagine it won't be much longer with this warm weather and you should be able to get in some of those areas pretty quick.


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

Just called to see about Browne lake CG, still not open, said Forest service doing a lot of deadfall tree removal, will likely open next week. Soapstone i was told still has snow and so it is not open either....


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> any info on the evanston side? I just need to get a little past the utah border!


I am pretty sure you can get past the Utah border from the Evanston side all year.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok I need to get about three miles south and a couple miles east. In a suburban to be exact!


----------

